# Reciclado de grabadora de DVDs



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

He cambiado la grabadora de DVDs de mi PC porque no iba. Me ha fastidiado bastante aunque ha sido barato porque es un formato casi extinto, pero bueno...

¿Hay algo interesante reciclable de la antigua?
Motores, imanes, láser... O directamente le hago un entierro vikingo?

[Modo gentuza]¿La vendo en eBay como nueva? [/Modo gentuza]


----------



## Trance (Abr 14, 2015)

E flex, el motor de la bandeja, banda de transmisión de la bandeja (si es que tiene), algún componente de la placa lógica, etc.

Hay quienes han usado el mecanismo para hacer un taladro para circuitos impresos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

El laser de grabación


----------



## SHEIBER (Abr 14, 2015)

Como bien dicen, los motores y la transmisión son quizá lo mas útil de esto, sin embargo también he vito que usan la estructura en si para hacer CNCs pequeños.
Seria interesante saber como usar el láser de grabación, por el momento no se me ocurre ningún uso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)




----------



## analogico (Abr 14, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> He cambiado la grabadora de DVDs de mi PC porque no iba. Me ha fastidiado bastante aunque ha sido barato porque es un formato casi extinto, pero bueno...
> 
> ¿Hay algo interesante reciclable de la antigua?
> Motores, imanes, láser... O directamente le hago un entierro vikingo?
> ...



esto 
http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com/2010/04/reutilizar-el-motor-de-un-lector-cdrom.html

y tienen imanes   2 en el laser 1 redondo en la rueda de arriba


----------



## SHEIBER (Abr 14, 2015)

Me matas con ese vídeo, es tanta la potencia que tiene como para hacer eso, sabia que el láser de gravacion lograba calar pequeñas capas del disco para realizar la grabación, pero no que podía hacer cortes, eso si seria un buen uso de una lectora, el mejor que se le podría encontrar.7
Dosmetros tu ya has realizado algo parecido a esto?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

Yo tampoco pensaba que fuera tan fuerte.
Pues la he desmontado y he guardado los cuatro motores, guías engranajes, tornillitos...
Ahora estoy viendo si saco algún condensador SMD de la placa y los diodos laser.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 14, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> esto
> http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com/2010/04/reutilizar-el-motor-de-un-lector-cdrom.html
> 
> y tienen imanes   2 en el laser 1 redondo en la rueda de arriba



Son imanes de neodimio-hierro-boro, los 2 de enfoque de la lente, pueden tener medidas de 4x5x1mm, hasta 5x7x3mm.
El del motor puede ser de NHB o no.





SHEIBER dijo:


> Me matas con ese vídeo, es tanta la potencia que tiene como para hacer eso, sabia que el láser de gravacion lograba calar pequeñas capas del disco para realizar la grabación, pero no que podía hacer cortes, eso si seria un buen uso de una lectora, el mejor que se le podría encontrar.7
> Dosmetros tu ya has realizado algo parecido a esto?



*Ojo...*
Se nota que son "al menos" 2 pasadas del laser.
De todos modos, es algo obtenido del desecho, así que.....


----------



## pandacba (Abr 14, 2015)

no olvidarse que ese láser, purde dañar la vista, utilzar con sumo cuidado, en lo posible utilzar protección adecuada


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

Pueeeees ahora que pienso un poco, tengo un plotter de plumillas que aún funciona... cambiando la plumilla por el diodo se me antoja que por lo menos para grabar superficies valdrá...
Así que prácticamente ya tengo el CNC hecho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

¿ Alguien llegó a quemar algo con el láser de un DVD ?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Alguien llegó a quemar algo con el láser de un DVD ?



Habria que probar su ilustrisima! Hasta donde yo se,en su funcionamiento normal, lo que hacen es calentar el material del cd o dvd hasta el punto de curie. Ahora llegar a cortar ,por ej una madera fina??? Habria que realizar pruebas empiricas,y cotejar los resultados,y tambien ver cual puede ser la vida util del laser realizando estos menesteres,pero con probar que se pierde.

Quizas, como planteo el colega Scooter, acoplandolo a un cnc,se podria fabricar un interesante pirograbador,para imprimir sobre superficies,lo que no estaria nada mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

Habrá que enfocar bien y ponerle un buen radiador...y tener paciencia, claro.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 14, 2015)

hola 





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Alguien llegó a quemar algo con el láser de un DVD ?


 bueno fogo ., yo probe con 2 laser infrarojos sumando su potencia ( atravez de un cristal KTP) de un grabador de DVD​ un globo lo revienta ., un fósforo lo prende ., pero quemar la madera nop ., no pude​ supuestamente serian cerca de 600mW lo que alcance​ yo creo que usan otro tipo de laser cerca de 1w o 1w y medio​


----------



## polpi (Abr 14, 2015)

Algo de informacion que recolectamos con un amigo.
El laser tiene que ser el quemador (dentro de un DVD hay dos, el de lectura no sirve)
Mas allá de los 10 cm no hace lo que uno espera a menos que consigan un buen lente concentrador (ni piensen en alguno plastico) nosotro le pusimos uno de un viejo proyector de diapositivas y algunos arreglos mas y ES UN PELIGRO!!
Nunca llegamos a cortar madera como muestra el video que publico 2M pero supongo que con perseverancia y prolijidad se podría conseguir.
Ahora me pongo a buscar en el taller los detalles acerca del laser (como reconocerlos) porque tenian una particularidad. Si mal no recuerdo el asunto esta en no superar los 4.5v y muy pocos A por ahi tienen una respuesta en cuanto a la potencia (claro que esta debe multiplicarse de acuerdo a las caracteristicas del led emisor)






Atte: polpi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

La pregunta viene porque bajo mis garras hay varios LED´s láser de 2500mW y nunca pude hacer nada con ellos.


Este es el "Engendro" 


Soporte del LED



Cañón de salida



LED + Mecanismo enfoque 


​


----------



## polpi (Abr 14, 2015)

por mas que buco no sale... de donde son esas "cosas" ¿impresoras?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> por mas que buco no sale... de donde son esas "cosas" ¿impresoras?



Las imágenes las acabo de sacar, son de unas impresora de alta velocidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

eran . .                                                .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> eran . .                                                .



Siguen siendo. 

La impresora pasó a mejor vida, pero los láser funcionan


----------



## polpi (Abr 14, 2015)

Los laser de DVD solo tienen 20mW, si ese tiene 2500mw podria quemar algo mas que papelitos 
Solo me quedaron estas cosas asi que despues pruebo el la protoboard si puedo hacerlo, me falta el cabezal del puntero que era el que amplifica la luz. Y esa es la lente que usamos entonces. Atte. polpi


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 15, 2015)

La verdad, si me permiten un comentario, lo que dicen me resulta interesante, ni sabia que se le podían dar esos usos que nombran.
Yo lo único que en su momento llegue a hacer con dos grabadoras, de las cuales una tenía el laser desgastado  y funcionaba y la otra con el laser bien, pero tenía quemada la placa donde se conecta el cable de alimentación y el cable sata. Le saque la placa sana a una, y se la puse a la otra del laser sano. Recuperando así una grabadora
Claro, algo muy burdo de hacer resulto ser, y metí mano, porque mucho que perder no tenía


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 15, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La verdad, si me permiten un comentario, lo que dicen me resulta interesante, ni sabia que se le podían dar esos usos que nombran.
> Yo lo único que en su momento llegue a hacer con dos grabadoras, de las cuales una tenía el laser desgastado  y funcionaba y la otra con el laser bien, pero tenía quemada la placa donde se conecta el cable de alimentación y el cable sata. Le saque la placa sana a una, y se la puse a la otra del laser sano. Recuperando así una grabadora
> Claro, algo muy burdo de hacer resulto ser, y metí mano, porque mucho que perder no tenía



Pasándolo a números, sería 0 + 0 = 1

Burdo, si no hubiese funcionado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Dic 23, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Pasándolo a números, sería 0 + 0 = 1
> 
> Burdo, si no hubiese funcionado.



Logre hace poco incluso sacarle algo más, ya que hete aquí que el reproductor de dvd que adquirí por el 2003 (mi 1º y aún funcional y en uso,  aunque algo achacoso), que claro, ya da señales de desgaste, lo que hacía es que no abría bien la bandeja, dado que de a ratos había que darle un tironcito, y claro, por lo viejo, lo le veía sentido lo de mandarlo a arreglar, pero de vez en cuando me rompía que cada dos por tres se trabase la bandeja. Así que le saque la tapa, la mire. Y hete aquí que se me ocurrió buscar lo que quedaba de la lectora. Y probé entre sacarle una polea de mayor tamaño y la banda elástica negra y cambiarselas a la rel repro.
Y así la deje andando.

Se me pasa por la cabeza que algo más se podría sacarle para arreglar las bandejas, onda el motorcito (si hace falta, claro), pero de seguro alguien más experimentado que yo le podría confirmar.







A ver, la mayor dificultad, claro, de mi ciudad, habría sido hallar esas cositas. Aunque parezca mentira, y lo se por experiencia

Se me pasa por la cabeza que el motorcito de lo que queda de la grabadora podría servir para arreglar una bandeja también, pero claro, alguien que sepa más me lo podría confirmar de seguro


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 31, 2016)

Hola gente, he puesto una nueva lista de reproducciòn especial para chatarreros juntamugre como yo, donde vengo agregando videos de como aprovechar distintos artefactos que la gente "normal" tira
Les dejo este video de como aprovechar las lectoras de cd y dvd




Saludos


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 1, 2016)

ahh, bien me recuerda que en su momento que debido a que uno pregunto que le podía sacar a su grabadora fuera de servicio, surgió este hilo, y cada quien aporto su granito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/reciclado-grabadora-dvds-130801/index2.html

Lo de utilizar una lectora para pasar cds lo vi hace ya un buen tiempo, cuando, claro, los pendrives no eran nada comunes, en la ocasión que un remisero lo hizo en su auto (en lugar de estereo, se las apaño para poner una lectora en su lugar y conectarla a los parlantes del auto)


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2016)

Que zapallo, no busque si ya existía el tema, fogo si queres pasalo al otro post... 
Ya voy a hacer algunos experimentos con los láser tengo como 15 o 20 entre lectoras y grabadoras, las mas son lectoras que no sirven para eso, espero encontrar el láser que quema en las grabadoras
hellfire4 lo de la cajonera con las cajas lo viste en algún otro lugar ja ja
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 25, 2017)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola gente, he puesto una nueva lista de reproducciòn especial para chatarreros juntamugre como yo, donde vengo agregando videos de como aprovechar distintos artefactos que la gente "normal" tira
> Les dejo este video de como aprovechar las lectoras de cd y dvd
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHjEo6TUZWg
> Saludos



Perdon por revivir pero era el sitio mas adecuado, hace unos años vi que algunas unidades de cd-rom sony traian como unidad de lectura un pick-up KSS-331A pero en este momento desconozco que referencia de unidad seria, ustedes lo han encontrado? Saben que referencia de unidad cd-rom trae esta unidad optica?


----------

